# Insulating second floor from first (balloon framing)



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not going to happen.
You are going to add blocking to the tops and bottoms of those down stairs walls right?


----------



## liservant (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, would like a firm insulation work? Or is that a waste of money


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That last post makes no since.
Are you asking if foam will work?
It would work fine just really expancive and makes a big mess if this a house your trying to live in at the same time.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

And most rigid foam is not fire rated although someplaces you can get away with it if drywalled over. It is still nasty stuff if ever it gets near fire. 

Your best bet, and it will pay for itself, is to blow in insulation---fiberglass, cellulose, whatever---or see if you can tack on to a foam job in your neighborhood. It is hard to get the foam guys out for little freestanding jobs. 

Last balloon construction renovation job I did we opted to take down everything to the studs since plaster was failing and we needed at plumbing and electrical throughout anyhow. The difference once insulated was unbelievable in the energy bills.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Also if newer replacement windows have been installed make sure to add insulation in the old window weight pockets.
Some old houses had the wood siding directly attached to the studs and you could see gaps all around the laps.
I take Tyvek and staple it up between the studs before insulating to help stop air floor but still allow the wall to breathe.


----------



## M3 Pete (May 10, 2011)

sdsester said:


> And most rigid foam is not fire rated although someplaces you can get away with it if drywalled over. It is still nasty stuff if ever it gets near fire.
> 
> Your best bet, and it will pay for itself, is to blow in insulation---fiberglass, cellulose, whatever---or see if you can tack on to a foam job in your neighborhood. It is hard to get the foam guys out for little freestanding jobs.
> 
> Last balloon construction renovation job I did we opted to take down everything to the studs since plaster was failing and we needed at plumbing and electrical throughout anyhow. The difference once insulated was unbelievable in the energy bills.


but can he blow in insulation from the first floor into the second? Blown in is a bottom-up kind of install, isn't it? 

Sounds like there is no way to do what he wants effectively. I don't think you could get a fireproof insulation up there, like Roxul, by shoving it upwards. 

And Joe is right, you should fireblock balloon framing when you have it open.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

liservant said:


> Yes, would like a firm insulation work? Or is that a waste of money


---- No, any fiberous batt insulation would not fill the cavities completely. Very difficult, especially with any protruding siding nail points to snag on. Best to block the floor line as suggested and blow-in cellulose from the open attic stud cavities. Leave slightly high for settling.

Gary


----------



## liservant (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the insight. I was planning to install fireblocks. It looks like I'm going to have to just insulate the fist flow and move ahead and one day do segmenting upstairs.


----------



## liservant (Apr 17, 2012)

]Thanks guys for all the insight. I was planning to install fireblocks. It looks like I'm going to have to just insulate the first floor and move ahead and one day do something upstairs.


----------

